# EEUU/EU



## drei_lengua

EU = Estados Unidos.  De dónde viene "EEUU"?  Gracias.


----------



## gian_eagle

Tengo entendido que en muchas siglas/acrónimos en español se *duplican* estas siglas.

Además, se confundiría con EU = European Union

Ej. RREE = Relaciones Exteriores
Ej. LLMM = Lenguas Modernas


----------



## david mendez

se duplican las siglas para indicar que son palabras en plural
EEUU= Estado*s *Unido*s*


----------



## SADACA

RRHH Recursos Humanos

Como que no son muchas, pero sí, se usan duplicadas para indicar plural


----------



## diegodbs

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> EU = Estados Unidos. De dónde viene "EEUU"? Gracias.


 
Porque las siglas son en plural, y se escriben con un punto:

*EE.UU.   (es obligatorio escribir el punto)*


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Sí es obligatorio escribir el punto y dejar espacio: EE. UU.

EU no corresponde a Estados Unidos, si lo has visto está mal o se refería a otra cosa.


----------



## Corcega

estoy de acuerdo, pero me parece que ese uso doble para el plural se usa ya poco. yo prefiero desatar las siglas y poner Estados Unidos.

Me pueden decir si es un total error decir los E.U.?


----------



## gian_eagle

Creo que así no se dice, Corcega.

Lo que sí se es que otro acrónimo para EE.UU. es EUA (Estados Unidos de América). Es como decir en inglés "the US" o "USA".


----------



## Corcega

Claro!
Pero en ese caso EUA es un plural (Estados Unidos de Amerida) y no se duplica. Por que no ponemos EE.UU.A. o EEUUA?

La Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores en Mexico tiene las siglas SRE y no SRREE.


----------



## diegodbs

Corcega said:
			
		

> estoy de acuerdo, pero me parece que ese uso doble para el plural se usa ya poco. yo prefiero desatar las siglas y poner Estados Unidos.
> 
> Me pueden decir si es un total error decir los E.U.?


 
Decir los E.U. es un error. No sé si se usa poco o mucho, pero lo correcto es EE.UU.


----------



## diegodbs

Corcega said:
			
		

> Claro!
> Pero en ese caso EUA es un plural (Estados Unidos de Amerida) y no se duplica. Por que no ponemos EE.UU.A. o EEUUA?
> 
> La Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores en Mexico tiene las siglas SRE y no SRREE.


 
En España se dice Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores. Ministerio de AA.EE.


----------



## drei_lengua

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Tengo entendido que en muchas siglas/acrónimos en español se *duplican* estas siglas.
> 
> Además, se confundiría con EU = European Union
> 
> Ej. RREE = Relaciones Exteriores
> Ej. LLMM = Lenguas Modernas


 
European Union en español sería U.E., no?  Los adjectivos en español siguen los sustantivos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

drei_lengua said:
			
		

> European Union en español sería U.E., no?  Los adje*c*tivos en español siguen los sustantivos.



En efecto. Esto de la doble sigla es algo que va cayendo en desuso. Ponemos "EE.UU." porque viene de antiguo, pero en otros casos más modernos se usan siglas simples. Por ejemplo, usamos "O.N.U." y no "O.NN.UU." para aludir a la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (U.N.).


----------



## Lazarillo

¿Podría ser que la doble sigla sólo se use cuando, de no escribirse, el conjunto tenga sólo dos letras? Da la casualidad de que en los ejemplos que ponéis en que no se duplican tienen ya más de dos letras (O.N.U., M.A.E.). En cambio todos los ejemplos que se me ocurren cuyo conjunto tendría sólo dos letras si no duplicáramos las siglas, lo duplican.

L


----------



## cirrus

Buena teoría! Esto haría sentido por ejemplo CC OO, FF CC, JJ OO para Comisiones Obreras, Ferrocarriles de Catalunya, Juegos Olímpicos.  Me cuesta trabajo pensar en siglas plurales con más letras.  Sin embargo encontré esto en la red: *Visita Oficial de SS.AA.RR. los Príncipes de Asturias a Baleares. * 
Fuente: http://www.casareal.es/casareal/balear01.html

La verdad es que parece extraño no?


----------



## Nineu

El uso de las dobles siglas no está en desuso y efectivamente cuando son tres palabras sólo se usa una letra por cada una.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> ¿Podría ser que la doble sigla sólo se use cuando, de no escribirse, el conjunto tenga sólo dos letras?



Buena observación; aunque he visto casos de siglas como A.A. (Alcohólicos Anónimos) y otras de las dos maneras (M.AA.EE./M.A.E. para "Ministerios de Asuntos Exteriores" y B.AA.EE./B.A.E. para "Biblioteca de Autores Españoles").

Otro caso por ejemplo, es el que se observa con "ferrocarril": a "ferrocarril" (una única palabra aunque sea compuesta) le corresponde "F.C." y a "ferrocarriles", "FF.CC."

Intento buscar lo que dice la RAE acerca de siglas y acrónimos y veo esto:

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cach...gla.htm+siglas+site:rae.es&hl=es&client=opera

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cach...imo.htm+siglas+site:rae.es&hl=es&client=opera

Ahí no tienen en cuenta este aspecto de la pluralización. Parece que den manga ancha al respecto.

De todos modos, sigo creyendo que la tendencia es a ir prescindiendo de las dobles letras, al menos en las siglas de nueva formación. Además, me parecería lógico porque es más consecuente con la intención de abreviar.


Por cierto, por los enlaces puestos se llega a la solución de algo que se disutió el otro día respecto a cómo era el plural de PC: se dice "pecés", pero se escribe "PC". Lo mismo vale para los otros casos como "oenegés" y "ONG".
La verdad es que me decepciona un poco que la RAE promocione algo en contra de la pronunciación regular y de la fidelidad de la transcripción.


----------



## Calario

La regla de duplicar las letras para plurales ya no es obligatoria, por eso, se mantienen duplicadas en algunos casos sólo por tradición, como EE.UU. o SS.MM. (Sus Majestades).


----------



## gian_eagle

Tiene razón calario. solo en algunos casos se duplican, no es una regla tan genérica actualmente.


----------



## Bordona

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Porque las siglas son en plural, y se escriben con un punto:
> 
> *EE.UU. (es obligatorio escribir el punto)*


 
De todas formas, respecto a la puntuación de las siglas. Es correcto escribir EE UU sin puntos pero con separación, al igual que UE o ONU. Los puntos no son imprescindibles, pero las siglas con duplicación de letras se escriben con separación entre ambas.


----------



## Zalacaín

Hola a todos

Creo que el meollo de la cuestión es que EE. UU. no es un siglónimo, no son siglas. Es una abreviatura, es por eso que se escribe dejando un espacio entre ee. y uu. Es preceptivo el uso de la puntuación.


----------



## Bordona

Bueno, también son siglas puesto que se toma la primera letra de un nombre compuesto por varias palabras: "Estados" y "Unidos". Desde luego se usa para abreviar, pero todas las siglas tienen ese cometido.

En cuanto a la puntuación, el diccionario de ortografía de la RAE recoge infinidad de siglas sin puntación: ONG, UNESCO, OTI, OMS. Quizá por se escriben en mayúsculas se da por entendido que se trata de siglas y la puntuación no resulta imprescindible.


----------



## oso

david mendez said:
			
		

> se duplican las siglas para indicar que son palabras en plural
> EEUU= Estado*s *Unido*s*



EE.UU. and EU : United States
The United States in Spanish translates to  Estados Unidos.  Since in Latin, abbreviations of plural nouns are indicated by repeating each initial twice, the abbreviation of "Estados Unidos" is EE.UU.. Even though EE.UU. is used in many Hispanic countries, in Mexico it is considered old fashioned so it is nearly extinct; most Mexican publications simply print E.U., EU, or the full name, so It is important that you become acquainted with all these abbreviations. Now, do not confuse E.U. with European Union, which in Spanish is U.E.. (Unión Europea.)  Sometimes EUA, for Estados Unidos de América, is also used.


----------



## AndyFlick

Como se usa "los EEUU" y no se usa "los EU"?????

GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!

ESTO SERVICIO ES MUY BIEN!


----------



## funnydeal

Cuando es plural, se duplica la letra

Estados  = EE
Unidos    = UU
de Amércia = A

EE.UU.A es la forma correcta,  pero también encontrarás escrito "EU"


----------



## sergio11

AndyFlick said:


> Como se usa "los EEUU" y no se usa "los EU"?????
> 
> GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!
> 
> ESTO SERVICIO ES MUY BIEN!


Cuando se usan iniciales dobles en las abreviaturas significa que es plural.  Tanto Estados como Unidos son plurales, por eso se escriben doble. 

Saludos


----------



## micafe

AndyFlick said:


> Como se usa "los EEUU" y no se usa "los EU"?????
> 
> GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA!
> 
> ESTO SERVICIO ES MUY BIEN!


 
Two words in plural. That's the way the abbreviation is written: 
Estados Unidos = EE.UU
Fuerzas Armadas = FF.AA
Empresas Públicas = EE.PP


----------



## Pumuki

Recursos Humanos= RR.HH
Comisiones Obreras=CC.OO
No se usa EE.UU.A, sólo EE.UU, y EU significa European Union (English) mientras que es Unión Europea (UE) es español
En España cuando alguien pone EE.UU se sobrentiende que se refiere a Estados Unidos de America,


----------



## mayimo

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy editando varios textos gubernamentales previamente traducidos del inglés al español.  He encontrado discrepancias en algunos textos que hacen referencia a "los Estados Unidos", mientras otros dejan el "los" fuera y simplemente hablan de Estados Unidos.  También he encontrado la abreviatura EEUU en varios textos, mientras otros leen EU.

Necesito luz...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
En cuanto a la abreviatura, te recomiendo que uses la formal: EE. UU., dejando un espacio luego del primer punto.
No sé, creo que es más formal usar el artículo determinado para referirse al país.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## lazarus1907

EE. UU. y EUA son correctos, con y sin artículo, aunque su aparición depende de la frase, claro.


----------



## mayimo

¡Gracias a ambos!


----------



## AlvaroATx

De acuerdo a las reglas de abreviaturas que aparecen en la RAE (http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=abreviatura), el plural de las abreviaturas de una sola letra se forma duplicando la letra abreviada:

Sección *5 a*): "En abreviaturas formadas por una sola letra, el plural se expresa duplicando esta: _ss._ por _siguientes,_ _EE. UU._ por _Estados Unidos."

_Y se deja un espacio después de la abreviatura de cada palabra que se está abreviando:

Sección *6 c*): "Cuando la abreviatura corresponde a una expresión compleja, se separan  mediante un espacio las letras que representan cada una de las palabras  que la integran: _b. l. m. _por _besa la mano_."

Así que la forma correcta de abreviar la traducción de "USA" es _*EE. UU.*_ (con puntos después de _EE_ y de _UU_ y con un espacio intermedio.
Lo mismo sucede con otras abreviaturas, como la de Fuerzas Armadas: FF. AA. (puntos y espacio), etc. =)


----------

